# Dawson is working on Chris Anderson (NO)



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I heard that Dawson was trying to get Anderson. IMO, he could have 10 pts, 10 rebs and 3 blks in 32 minutes.

Good deal for Rockets?


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

and uh where did you hear this?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

usually my information is 2 days ahead of media, therefore I don't have link.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Ballscientist guesses what will happen, then disguises it as secret source stuff, so if it happens he can look good. 

I dont want that scrub.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

Chris is the same as Stromile and alot cheaper. Their numbers are the same, and you could even say Chris' efficiency is better.

Chris > Stromile.

Stromile wishes he had the heart and hard work effort of Chris.

Stromile's just another Maurice Taylor


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

3 years $5M contract would get Chris Anderson.

Swift cost $70M.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> 3 years $5M contract would get Chris Anderson.
> 
> Swift cost $70M.


uh 3 years and 5$M will not get Chris

half the MLE would get Chris


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

When I think of Chris Anderson, I think of this:

http://ampukkake.com/ext/sa/BIRDMAN2.wmv


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> When I think of Chris Anderson, I think of this:
> 
> http://ampukkake.com/ext/sa/BIRDMAN2.wmv



Haha good thing it's in fast forward speed, or else it's gonna take half an hour to watch


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Ballscientist guesses what will happen, then disguises it as secret source stuff, so if it happens he can look good.
> 
> I dont want that scrub.


no,i guess Ballscientist has a Chinese friend who keep telling him the rumors bout rockets, cuz all of his "exclusive" news which had no links were published in some chinese media. :angel:

for instance,link about this news:http://sports.tom.com/1019/1094/2005519-605600.html 

that chinese article said the source was a newspaper called "rockets fans"? what the heck was that? i guess it's just "clutchfans" bbs?


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> no,i guess Ballscientist has a Chinese friend who keep telling him the rumors bout rockets, cuz all of his "exclusive" news which had no links were published in some chinese media. :angel:
> 
> for instance,link about this news:http://sports.tom.com/1019/1094/2005519-605600.html
> 
> that chinese article said the source was a newspaper called "rockets fans"? what the heck was that? i guess it's just "clutchfans" bbs?



Yeah, this is basically a chinese translation of the CluchFans.com: Potential Rocket Profile, which was published 3, 4 days ago, hope this is not Ballscientist's special 2 day advance information source


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Chris Anderson is a pretty good backup.

Actually I would rather see Rockets trade the expired contracts to Blazers for Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Theo Ratliff than to see them sign Chris Anderson.


----------

